# How Texas is preparing for upcoming open carry gun law



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

How Texas is preparing for upcoming open carry gun law


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

Let the pants pissing begin!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm curious how hippy dippy Austin will deal with it. It's still 1967 in some areas there & my communist sister fits right in. Years ago I offered to teach her how to shoot & she nearly puked at the thought. The rest of Texas is normal & this won't be a big deal.


----------



## Cuthahotha (Dec 14, 2015)

So what does Open Carry give that Concealed Carry doesn't. 

Pro. Bigger/longer pistols = more accuracy.

Con. Criminals know exactly where their threat axis is and know how to compensate? Better to leave them guessing, imho.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Cuthahotha said:


> So what does Open Carry give that Concealed Carry doesn't.
> 
> Pro. Bigger/longer pistols = more accuracy.
> 
> Con. Criminals know exactly where their threat axis is and know how to compensate? Better to leave them guessing, imho.


When Oklahoma went open carry I didn't see much of anything changing. Personally the biggest advantage was we no longer feared accidentally exposing the concealed weapon.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cuthahotha said:


> So what does Open Carry give that Concealed Carry doesn't.
> 
> Pro. Bigger/longer pistols = more accuracy.
> 
> *Con. Criminals know exactly where their threat axis is and know how to compensate? Better to leave them guessing, imho.*


That's why I don't open carry, except if I'm out in the middle of nowhere. Bigger/longer pistols are not necessary for close range self defense purposes. The advantage of open carry is that if you have to make a quick pit stop like stopping for gas etc. Is that you can't get arrested, and in a state where the practice is common, people will not get all bent out of shape over it. Some people who open carry in public just want to draw attention to themselves. I've seen that on rare occasions wearing tactical gear, T-shirts with slogans and what not. Others just simply have a holstered sidearm. Drawing attention to one's self is never a good idea. Neither is carrying a gun just to make a statement.


----------

